
Obsolete computer hardware orchestra doing covers of popular songs [video] - ajuc
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCximsD7EJ38jzCNgfP_YTmA
======
ajuc
My favorites are Bohemian Rhapsody
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph5OW9p-GHM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph5OW9p-GHM)

and Enjoy the Silence
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrZw9p3FzNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrZw9p3FzNM)

